# First SoCal ride



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

So I he finally got my first ride in since moving to Pasadena from Australia. 

Rode out from Pasadena and climbed Big Tujanga Canyon Rd coming back down the no.2 highway. What an awesome road, the scenery is crazy

Where else should I go?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Apr 11, 2016)

Amgen will be hitting that tomorrow!

I no longer live in SoCal, I'm on the Central Coast, so I have no suggestions for local routes.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

If you like climbing you can do the following.

1) HW2 to Mount Wilson

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13770486
-37 miles (59km) with ~4,800 ft of gain (~1,400m)


2) Upper Big Tujunga Loop - similar to what you did but go further north.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13770513
--you can do this clock wise or counter clock wise or variations of it by going further north on each. POI include: Newcombs Ranch, Cloudburst, Daswson Saddle.


Going east a bit you have another set of big mountains usually referred to as the San Gabriel Mountains - these include, Glendora Mountain Road, Glendora Ridge Road, Hwy 39...

Popular rides include:

3) Crystal Lake
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13770584

4) GMR to 39 Loop
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13770698 (counter or clockwise)

5) GMR > GRR > Mount Baldy Ski lift (epic climbing)

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13770726

--You can either do out and back or take the express way out via Mount Baldy road (50mph+ descent). Ski lifts are always optional ;-)

Lastly, if you want a quick punchy climb check out Chantry Road - nice and quite during the week, very very busy on the weekends.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13770880

If you want more options let me know!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

arai_speed said:


> If you like climbing you can do the following.
> 
> 1) HW2 to Mount Wilson
> 
> ...


Agreed 100% and can attest the above climbs are "must do's". OP you will have a blast if you enjoy climbing. 

Great list arai_speed.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome list lads. I can't wait to explore. I'm always looking for riding company as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

pagey said:


> Awesome list lads. I can't wait to explore. I'm always looking for riding company as well


Some Saturday group rides rendezvous at the Trader Joes (at Grand Ave and Monterey St) every week. The rides follow identical routes going East, and coming back from either (two options at the halfway point) Azusa or Glendora. With the fifteen minute starting intervals, it seems only the first group gets caught.

7:30: small and slowest of the four. Around 10 to 15 riders. 16mph avg.

7:45: faster with an 19+ avg mph, consisting of 40 to 60 riders.

8:00: even faster at 20+ avg mph, with anywhere from 50 to 70 riders.

8:30: lots of powerful cyclists in this group, which can balloon to 100 riders. They can push the avg to 23-25.

Each ride hits some short uphill pitches, nothing like the roads described earlier in this thread. That could be a good place to find riders of similar abilities as you. I've made some lasting friendships over my twenty years of doing these group rides.

Oh, there's a Monday 10AM ride that leaves Traders. They affectionately call it "the unemployment ride," although I suspect you traveled to Pa$adena for work. ;-)


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

fast ferd said:


> Some Saturday group rides rendezvous at the Trader Joes (at Grand Ave and Monterey St) every week. The rides follow identical routes going East, and coming back from either (two options at the halfway point) Azusa or Glendora. With the fifteen minute starting intervals, it seems only the first group gets caught.
> 
> 7:30: small and slowest of the four. Around 10 to 15 riders. 16mph avg.
> 
> ...


Yes - Montrose ride is a good one. Meeting spot is Grand & Mission but you can always jump in at any point along the route.

The same set of folks also ride the Rose Bowl ride on Tuesday and Thursday.

3.1 mile loop around the Rose Bowl stadium, starts at 5:55pm all summer long, two groups A & B, bring fresh legs.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I rode the :745 group on Saturday and will try the 8:00 this week


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

If you did the 7:45 again, I would say you can look for me with my old Merlin and quill stem. I could introduce you to some other riders, including a couple Aussies.

The 8:00 became unbearably fast for me, particularly the final fifteen miles, with about three hard sections. My riding buddy had a mechanical this past Saturday, so we found ourselves caught by this group. It reminded of some painful memories. lol

Anyway, good luck if I don't see you out there.




pagey said:


> I rode the :745 group on Saturday and will try the 8:00 this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I was on the Cervelo S3. Were you the guy with just the cap on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

